# Omega's at it again..smh



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

http://www.13newsnow.com/story/news...-dead-fish-wash-up-va-shore-beaches/73823974/


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Sad...notice how they always try to point out how much money Omega brings into the state and the jobs they provide on the Northern Neck. At what cost!?


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

everything comes down to politics and $... Who's got the most of both... wins. Wish this dead wave of fish ended up on the fat cats waterfront home... Then maybe he'd wake the F*$&% up. just saying. End rant.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

rwh said:


> Sad...notice how they always try to point out how much money Omega brings into the state and the jobs they provide on the Northern Neck. At what cost!?


Very few jobs and very little money when you compare to the negative impact on the Charter and recreational fishery and the amount of jobs and revenue that brings in... not to mention the tour industry and the revenue generated from the tens of thousands of people that come to fish the Chesapeake bay and Virginia Oceanfront. Nothing but greed, unnecessary waste and pollution from the Omega Folks!!! **** has to END!!!!


----------



## surfqban (Apr 8, 2014)

...and the rape of the Bay continues unchecked while politicians with "heavy" pockets sleep like babies at night...so sad


----------



## ncdead (Jun 16, 2015)

AND the allowable catch has been increased by ten percent.....sickening that a proverbial handful of folks get to take advantage of a resource at the expense of the fish that rely on the menhaden for food and the entire recreational fishing community. The governor chiming in on how much money this fishery brings into the state coffers????? Guess the recreational majority are of little concern to him. 88 million verses the hundreds of millions from people who catch their fish the old fashioned way.....and so it goes.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Doesn't take much to buy a governor...


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Only fish that is controlled by the general assembly politicians instead of the scientists in the VMRC. Why ?? I couldn't tell you but ask your local congressman I'm sure they can explain it


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

jay b said:


> Only fish that is controlled by the general assembly politicians instead of the scientists in the VMRC. Why ?? I couldn't tell you but ask your local congressman I'm sure they can explain it


Menhaden=$$$$. that's WHY.


----------



## pepedesilva (Jun 7, 2014)

Man as someone who has fished in a few states now I just want Virginia fisherman to know this is not the status quo around the country. Some states have realized commercial fishing puts a huge drain on resources to make a few people rich, while recreational fishing can crate a much more sustainable and lucrative fishery if done right.
I've really loved my time on the bay since moving here, but the attitude of the VA government (regs and enforcement) make me pretty concerned for the future. It's a shame this a such a tough issue to make most voters care about.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

88 million ? I'd love to see that breakdown.


----------



## lil red jeep (Aug 17, 2007)

gordy said:


> Very few jobs and very little money when you compare to the negative impact on the Charter and recreational fishery and the amount of jobs and revenue that brings in... not to mention the tour industry and the revenue generated from the tens of thousands of people that come to fish the Chesapeake bay and Virginia Oceanfront. Nothing but greed, unnecessary waste and pollution from the Omega Folks!!! **** has to END!!!!


Agreed 100%, and when you figure that of all the fish that swim in the bay, only the menhaden fishery, is regulated by the General assembly in Richmond. Why is that? Omega Protein drops big money into the pockets of those who promise to do their bidding. VMRC over sees every single species of fish in Virginias waters except the menhaden. VMRC says they would be more than happy to over see this fishery too but Lt. Gov. Ralph Northam as a State Senator tried unsuccessfully to even get a motion seconded in committee to transfer menhaden over to VMRC for years. Not even a second to discuss the bill! How crooked is that? The more you follow politics in Virginia, the more you feel like you need to take a shower after reading the news paper.


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

It's not looking like a promising trend. Omega's slogan is Healthy Products for a healthy world. Translation (fat pockets for the few & at the expense of our sport and bays fishery). It's all dollar driven politics. How many more fishless striper tournaments will it take??


----------



## GotchaMack (Jun 16, 2004)

Omega is public enemy number one for Atlantic Coast sport fishing AND commercial fishing. I hate their guts and the nutless crooked halfwits in Richmond that allow them to continue to exist. I cannot understand the laws that the Virginia legislature is hiding behind that does not allow the Feds/NOAA to step in and halt this operation for good. These fish do not belong to Virginia. These fish are the staple food source for all fisheries up and down the coast. Is it possible that they have paid off the right officials in DC as well? Has anybody every followed their money trail beyond Richmond?


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

To be informed is a great thing. Saw this on WAVYTV 10 web site. GO 10 on OUR SIDE !)


----------



## goinfishing (Sep 10, 2013)

Saw this promoted the other day and set to record. Hoping real solutions can be presented and not just talk that leads to nothing. Doesn't make sense as to why the state continues to regulate. I know it all comes down to money but there should be another way to get this under control of VMRC. Wish I had the magic bullet to make this happen as the Chesapeake is too important to continue to be exploited and pillaged like this. Too many species of fish and people need this to be corrected ASAP before there's literally nothing left!


----------



## thatbeardedguy (Mar 29, 2015)

http://conservationmagazine.org/2012/12/the-oiliest-catch/

Been doing some research on the matter and this article although being a little old has a ton of information. The most infuriating fact is that over half of catch goes to China and other parts of Asia! Not to mention that there have been studies that show fish oil pills (like the kind omega produces) don't have nearly the same health benefits as eating actual fish! The way I look at it is whether its fishing or hunting there is a natural balance that we all should respect. That means respecting the rules and regs set in place by men far more intelligent than ourselves on the matter. But the rules for these fish don't come from biologists nor any scientific group. They come from our "trusted" elected officials and certainly they know what is best and would never lie or take bribes.. oh excuse me... "misspeak" or "campaign donations".... This is far more than a lack of respect for nature's balance. This is a rape of an entire ecosystem... and it has to stop.


----------



## hawaii50 (Sep 21, 2012)

I think this sums it all up.






=







Sorry I keep kickin this dead horse but it just pisses me off.... My old man and my 92 yr old grandfather told me of days when they saw the water on fire.. when menhaded and blues were so thick you couldn't see water. just fish. We need to regulate this species just like Florida was able to regulate the red snapper. Just gotta figure out how before it all becomes cat food and bottled up into fish oil pills.


----------



## rwh (Dec 10, 2012)

Google Chesapeake Bay Defense Foundation or check them out on Facebook. After reading this post, it'seems obvious that this will continue to be an uphill battle : https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1915562038669110&id=1890352121190102


----------

